#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  E-books for Electrical Engineers

## ericssion

Derar friends



These are all some of my collections of Electrical books. download it if u needed.. thahk u guys




```
http://rapidshare.com/files/142854571/Power_Electronics_for_Modern_Wind_Turbines__Synthesis_Lectures_on_Power_Electronics_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/142865737/Modelling_Photovoltaic_Systems_Using_PSpice.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/147428372/Renewable_and_Efficient_Electric_Power_Systems-GILBERT.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/142882983/Building_Systems_for_Interior_Designers_Ebook.pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/145016556/GRE_Bigbook_27_Papers.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/145021522/camb_gre_test.zip
http://rapidshare.com/files/146888272/Solar_Power_Your_Home_For_Dummies.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/146894524/Handbook_of_Photovoltaic_Science_and_Engineering.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/146900426/BATTERIES_TECHNOLOGIES-2nd_ED.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/149777335/Build.Solar.PanelYOURSELF.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/142872581/Switching_Power_Supplies_A-Z.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/142865737/Modelling_Photovoltaic_Systems_Using_PSpice.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/142854571/Power_Electronics_for_Modern_Wind_Turbines__Synthesis_Lectures_on_Power_Electronics_.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/146914355/Solar_Technologies_for_Buildings.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/146907061/Planning_and_Installing_Bioenergy_Systems-A_Guide_for_Installers_Architects_and_Engineers.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/143645513/LEARN_GREAT_****ING_TRICKS.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/147525241/PowerSystem_Analysis_HADI_SAADAT_E-Bok.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/147532283/Practical_Power_System_Protection-HEWITSON.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/147537704/Renewable_Energy_Systems_Engineering.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/147543454/POWER_GENERATION_TECHNOLOGYES_PAUL_BREEZE.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/147960295/FIBER_OPTIC_COMMUNICATION_SYSTEMS-3RD_ED-AGARWAL.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/147964496/Introduction_To_Fiber_Optic-3rd_ED-CRISP___ELLIOTT.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/156894691/Light-Emitting_DIODE_by_E_Fred_Schubert.rar
com/files/156886016/Electrical___Electronic_Principles___Technology_by_John_Bird_3rd_EDITION.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/156882021/Electric_Cables_Handbook_by_BICC_Cables_Ltd.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/157742568/Design_of_Analog_CMOS_Integrated_Circuits.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/157746120/Process_Engineering_Problem_Solving.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/157763903/Transmission_Line_Transformers_ECE.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/157733932/Physics_for_Engineers_and_Scientists_3E_-_Part1a.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164365871/Circuit_Design_with_VHDL.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164367303/engineering_ethics--3rd_edition.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/164371211/Softswitch_Architecture_for_VoIP__Professional_Telecom_.rar
`http://rapidshare.com/files/164370137/Scalable_and_Secure_Internet_Services_and_Architecture.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158372523/Cisco_Network_Design_Solutions_for_Small-Medium_Businesses.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158371175/Cisco_ISP_Essentials.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158377263/CISCO.The.Complete.Reference.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158381515/High-Speed_Cisco_Networks_-_Planning__Design__and_Implementation.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/158382511/THE_COMPETATIVE_INTERNET_SERVICE_PROVIDER.rar
```


Reply meSee More: E-books for Electrical Engineers

----------


## hegazyadel

Thank you very much for these helpful and excellent books. Your collection is realy wanderfull.
Adel hegazy

----------


## alpa

thank you

----------


## alpa

thank for all

----------


## kertanegara

hi erricssion, do you know where i can get any link to download the IP55 codes?
Thanks....

----------


## ericssion

I dont know where to get. I will search it. if I get i will addressed the link to u.
thank u sir

----------


## afaqaslam

Thankx........... It helped me a great deal.. Listen I urgently required

TESTING OF POWER TRANSFORMERS
ISBN: 3-00-010400-3

Kindly if anyone has it please upload....

Thanking in advance

Regards
Afaq

----------


## jxd3261

Hi erricssion, can you upload the following books again. Sure would appreciate your help. Thanks.
Solar_Technologies_for_Buildings.rar
Solar_Power_Your_Home_For_Dummies.rar
Build.Solar.PanelYOURSELF.rar

----------


## ericssion

solar Books uploaded go to second page and get the link thank u

----------


## ericssion

I have given a link for power transformer. Download it if it is use ful to u.......


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ericssion

Tank u for all. send the topics of e books, i wil try to give u.........

----------


## ericssion

> Thankx........... It helped me a great deal.. Listen I urgently required
> 
> TESTING OF POWER TRANSFORMERS
> ISBN: 3-00-010400-3
> 
> Kindly if anyone has it please upload....
> 
> Thanking in advance
> 
> ...






```
http://www.easy-share.com/1903492033/Power.Transformer.Engineering_by_CR.rar
```

----------


## ericssion

> Hi erricssion, can you upload the following books again. Sure would appreciate your help. Thanks.
> Solar_Technologies_for_Buildings.rar
> Solar_Power_Your_Home_For_Dummies.rar
> 
> 
> Build.Solar.PanelYOURSELF.rar






```
http://www.easy-share.com/1903555706/Solar_Technologies_for_Buildings.rar
```





```
http://www.easy-share.com/1903555740/Solar_Power_Your_Home_For_Dummies.rar
```


See More: E-books for Electrical Engineers

----------


## jxd3261

Thank you so much for the prompt response and your sharing in the forum is highly appreciated.

----------


## strongarm

Hello! Please create a new link for this:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thank you and more power to you.

----------


## everydaylife09

Please is it possible to upload again : Power System Analysis  by Hadi Saadat


Thanks

----------


## oma

plsss, upload again, links can not be found.

----------


## orlyboy

Dear All,

*I need this book for my study:

Transmission and Distribution Electrical Engineering

by: Collin Bayliss and Brian Hardy*

----------


## orlyboy

Dear All,

I need this book for my study:

Power System Load Flow Analysis 
by: Lynn Powell

----------


## orlyboy

*Dear All,

Please share the following books if anyone have.

1. Protective Relaying Theory and Application by Walter Elmore
2. Practical Power Systems Protection by Les Hewitson
3. Protection of Electrical Networks by Christophe Prv*

Thanks

----------


## Isoon

Thanks you for youe great support.

----------


## montua33

Dear All,

Please help me with this book if possible:-

1) Power System Restoration: Methodologies & Implementation Strategies
M. M. Adibi (Editor) ISBN: 978-0-7803-5397-8
Hardcover
690 pages
June 2000, Wiley-IEEE Press

Thanks in Advance

----------


## amshah

Electrical Engineers Reference Book
Newnes; 1st edition | 0750646373 | 1504 pages | July 15, 2002 | PDF | 32 Mb

'For its concise and concentrated text and data and for its outstanding arrangement and indexing it is essential to more-or-less any electrical engineering office and laboratory and so will also prove extremely useful for any library collection serving practising or theoretical electrical engineers.' Reference Reviews


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

> Dear All,
> 
> *I need this book for my study:
> 
> Transmission and Distribution Electrical Engineering
> 
> by: Collin Bayliss and Brian Hardy*



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]               

enjoy

----------


## patjas

hi
i need this book
power system load flow analysis by Lynn Powell 


thanksSee More: E-books for Electrical Engineers

----------


## jiguparmar

Thanks Dear,

Jiguparmar.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

> *Dear All,
> 
> Please share the following books if anyone have.
> 
> 1. Protective Relaying Theory and Application by Walter Elmore
> 2. Practical Power Systems Protection by Les Hewitson
> 3. Protection of Electrical Networks by Christophe Prv*
> 
> 
> ...



Book no 1 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Book 2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 please check the status of link, its blind to me.

book no3 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 please check the status of link, its blind to me.

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks lot

----------


## samuelbelly

Ebooks Electric based in great demand these days. But if you look hard enough, there are many online resources available for free out there that you can enjoy.

----------


## raj151857

what is the password for Protective Relaying Theory and Application by Walter Elmore

----------


## ndv133

hi 

First of all, thank you very much for sharing very valuable backup.

I downloaded the following file "Protective Relaying Theory and Application by Walter Elmore" from following path
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Password is required to open the above mentioned RAR file, Please send me the password.

Thanks alot for very useful information

----------


## allynbert

can you please help me find the switchgear and control handbook by smeaton...I will really appreaciate it guys..Thank you

----------


## orlyboy

> Book no 1 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thank you very much...

----------


## orlyboy

*Dear All,

I've been looking for this good book...*

_PROTECTIVE RELAYING - PRINCIPLE AND APPLICATION Third Edition by: J. LEWIS BLACKBURN_

----------


## allynbert

Hello Everyone...

Any one who can share IEC 60227...I need this badly...Hoping for your reply

----------


## amshah

i have part 1 and 3 only, hope would match your requirement.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## SRIVAS

aluminum busbar (1st edition ) A.G THOMAS &RATA ,P.J.H BENSON



    hi friends i need aluminum busbar (1st edition ) A.G THOMAS &RATA ,P.J.H BENSON scientific & technical publication. if any have pl i need urgent can u provide me.. if so i am very thank full 2 u...See More: E-books for Electrical Engineers

----------


## avsiyyer

Hi Friends,

Good Morning to all,

Any one can send the link for Aluminium Bus Bar Design by A.G Thomas & P.S.H Rata,

Verymuch appriciated

Thanks in Advance

regards
Venkat from India

----------


## montua33

Power System Restoration: Methodologies & Implementation Strategies book Needed 
Dear All,

Please help me with this book if possible:-

1) Power System Restoration: Methodologies & Implementation Strategies
M. M. Adibi (Editor) ISBN: 978-0-7803-5397-8
Hardcover
690 pages
June 2000, Wiley-IEEE Press

Thanks in Advance

----------


## TIGERBRONZE

Thanks

can anyone help me find electrical & instrumentation (e&i) handbook.
Thanks in advance

----------


## Kebian

hi dear friends,

i need books/notes/guides on lightning protection design

----------


## zarana

Dear all,

i need one book. Name of the book is :- electrical machines -1 by u.a.bakshi
i will appreciate if anyone can upload these book.

Thank you in advance.

Regards,
zarana patel.

----------


## vimpadithya

Hi friends i need non conventional energy sources by g.d.rai please help me

----------


## alejoandres19

Hi friends.

Someone has this book:
Electric Power Transmission by John Zaborsky and Joseph W. Rittenhouse.

This book is a classic for transmission lines.

I will be very gratefull if someone can share this book.

Regards, 
Alejandro

----------


## banakara

Dear sir,

I need Non conventional sources of energy by g.d.rai immediately. Please help me.

----------


## yinscott

thanks for sharing

----------


## garyvill

Guys,

I need Mobile Home Electrical Inspection Manual & Checklist..

Garyvill

----------


## orlyboy

Hi Everyone,

I need these books:

1.   * Stallcup's electrical calculations simplified based on NEC 2005 by James G. Stallcup*.

The most complete electrical calculation book available, this volume can be used as a teaching and learning tool, a license exam review, or a lifetime reference on calculations for all kinds of equipment and occupancies covered by the National Electrical Code. The book reinforces the main principles of electric circuits through a broad assortment of basic Code calculations. The more complicated.

2.    *Electrical Transformers and Rotating Machines by Stephen L. Herman*

Reflecting new technologies and the latest practices in the field, ELECTRICAL TRANSFORMERS AND ROTATING MACHINES, 3E delivers thorough coverage of theory and practical applications of electrical machines. It begins with a study of magnetism and magnetic induction, single-phase isolation transformers, current transformers, and autotransformers. A unit on three-phase power covers basic connections and calculations before proceeding into transformers. In addition, numerous experiments reinforce theory with hands-on application. A unique combination of transformers and motors makes this book an excellent resource for electrical students and practitioners alike.

Thank you

----------


## portuga

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: E-books for Electrical Engineers

----------


## ateebbg

Hi ericssion...
Please can you upload these books mentioned below (or) provide the links...
I'm badly in need of this...

1. Diesel Generator Auxiliary Systems and Instruments - By Mohammad Abdulqader 
2. Diesel Generator Handbook: L. L. J. Mahon

----------


## marviikad

thanks a lot

----------


## Girish198

I need the J&P switchgear handbook.
Anyone please upload!
Thanks

----------


## abhady2000

> Hi ericssion...
> Please can you upload these books mentioned below (or) provide the links...
> I'm badly in need of this...
> 
> 1. Diesel Generator Auxiliary Systems and Instruments - By Mohammad Abdulqader 
> 2. Diesel Generator Handbook: L. L. J. Mahon



pls where are the links?

----------


## Bhone Thant

Hi All,
Let me share some of my collections with all of you.

Transmission and Distribution Electrical Engineering
C. Bayliss

3rd Ed.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2nd Ed.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## boxx

Please upload book by Irwin Lazar for Electrical Industrial Design thanks

----------


## ravichetam

Hi ericssion
i dont get any of the books mentioned in above links..pls help...i tied on the links..they say file not found.,,

----------


## martinpells

Hello, Im looking for the book called "Analysis of subsynchronous resonance in power systems" from Padiyar, K.R.

Thanks in advance!

----------


## amirhabib

Good books

----------


## gudipati

Dear Sir/Ma,

We are direct providers of Fresh Cut BG, SBLC and MTN which are specifically for lease, our bank instrument can be engage in PPP Trading, Discounting, signature project(s) such as Aviation, Agriculture, Petroleum, Telecommunication, construction of Dams, Bridges, Real Estate and all kind of projects. We do not have any broker chain in our offer or get involved in chauffer driven offers. We deliver with time and precision as sethforth in the agreement. Our terms and Conditions are reasonable, below is our instrument description.

All relevant business information will be provided upon request.

If  you are Interested kindly contact me via

 Mr. Gudipati Harikishan
Email: gudipati.bgsblc@gmail.com
Skype: gudipati.harikishan
Thanks

or through
skype: gudipati.harikishan) in other to furnish you with other information.


Gudipati Harikishan

----------


## Kebian

Dear All, 

Pls i need APEA blue book or guidance for design, construction, modification and maintenance of petrol filling stations.

Particularly the electrical installations section

thanks

----------


## user82

Economic Market Design and Planning for Electric Power Systems

Discover cutting-edge developments in electric power systems
Stemming from cutting-edge research and education activities in the field of electric power systems, this book brings together the knowledge of a panel of experts in economics, the social sciences, and electric power systems. In ten concise and comprehensible chapters, the book provides unprecedented coverage of the operation, control, planning, and design of electric power systems. It also discusses:
- A framework for interdisciplinary research and education
- Modeling electricity markets
- Alternative economic criteria and proactive planning for transmission investment in deregulated power systems
- Payment cost minimization with demand bids and partial capacity cost compensations for day-ahead electricity auctions
- Dynamic oligopolistic competition in an electric power network and impacts of infrastructure disruptions
- Reliability in monopolies and duopolies
- Building an efficient, reliable, and sustainable power system
- Risk-based power system planning integrating social and economic direct and indirect costs
- Models for transmission expansion planning based on reconfiguration capacitor switching


- Next-generation optimization for electric power systems

Most chapters end with a bibliography, closing remarks, conclusions, or future work. Economic Market Design and Planning for Electric Power Systems is an indispensable reference for policy-makers, executives and engineers of electric utilities, university faculty members, and graduate students and researchers in control theory, electric power systems, economics, and the social sciences.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: E-books for Electrical Engineers

----------


## user82

Electric Distribution Systems 

This book provides a comprehensive treatment of electricdistribution systems. Few books cover specific topics in more depthand there is hardly any book that deals with the key topics ofinterest to distribution system engineers. The book introducesthese topics from two points of view:
1) The practical point of view by providing practical examplesand the problems which can be solved.
2) The academic point of view where the analysis and varioustechniques used for distribution system planning are explained. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Ellias

Thank you.

----------


## IoSonoRocco

Thank u very much!!

----------


## furious_jimmy

Anyone have the ebook "switchgear and power system protection" by Singh?
Or "Electrical transients in Power systems" 2010 edition by Greenwood?
All the copies online seem to be very poor scanned versions that are impossible to read.

----------


## Henryrcp

PowerSystemTransients.pdf
14.2 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Henryrcp

PowerSystemTransients.pdf
14.2 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Henryrcp

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Transients in Electrical Systems.pdf14.5 MB

----------


## acier58

> PowerSystemTransients.pdf
> 14.2 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]







> PowerSystemTransients.pdf
> 14.2 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



A key is requested for downloading this book. !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## acier58

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Transients in Electrical Systems.pdf14.5 MB



Also, a key is requested for downloading this book.

----------


## Henryrcp

sry im re upload to other web, mediafire, soon.

----------


## Henryrcp

....

----------


## Henryrcp

.....

See More: E-books for Electrical Engineers

----------


## Henryrcp

.....

----------


## ciy

Dear all, please share the e-books as below. THANKS!!

industrial power system grounding design handbook
Power System Transient Analysis: Theory and Practice using Simulation Programs (ATP-EMTP)

----------


## KRIZZ

Hi Ericssion, Can you upload those textbooks again i cant download them. thanks

----------


## PemulA

> hi
> i need this book
> power system load flow analysis by Lynn Powell 
> thanks



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PemulA

> Hello, Im looking for the book called "Analysis of subsynchronous resonance in power systems" from Padiyar, K.R.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PemulA

> Anyone have the ebook "switchgear and power system protection" by Singh?
> Or "Electrical transients in Power systems" 2010 edition by Greenwood?
> All the copies online seem to be very poor scanned versions that are impossible to read.



Electrical transients in Power systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PemulA

> Dear all, please share the e-books as below. THANKS!!
> 
> industrial power system grounding design handbook
> Power System Transient Analysis: Theory and Practice using Simulation Programs (ATP-EMTP)



Transient Analysis of Power Systems: Solution Techniques, Tools and Applications by Juan A. Martinez-Velasco
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PemulA

> Dear all, please share the e-books as below. THANKS!!
> 
> industrial power system grounding design handbook
> Power System Transient Analysis: Theory and Practice using Simulation Programs (ATP-EMTP)



IEEE Recommended Practice for Grounding of Industrial and Commercial Power Systems (green book)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PemulA

Economic market design and planning for electric power systems by James Momoh, Lamine Mili
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Discover cutting-edge developments in electric power systems 
Stemming from cutting-edge research and education activities in the field of electric power systems, this book brings together the knowledge of a panel of experts in economics, the social sciences, and electric power systems. In ten concise and comprehensible chapters, the book provides unprecedented coverage of the operation, control, planning, and design of electric power systems. It also discusses: 
A framework for interdisciplinary research and education 
Modeling electricity markets 
Alternative economic criteria and proactive planning for transmission investment in deregulated power systems 
Payment cost minimization with demand bids and partial capacity cost compensations for day-ahead electricity auctions 
Dynamic oligopolistic competition in an electric power network and impacts of infrastructure disruptions 
Reliability in monopolies and duopolies 
Building an efficient, reliable, and sustainable power system 
Risk-based power system planning integrating social and economic direct and indirect costs 
Models for transmission expansion planning based on reconfiguration capacitor switching 
Next-generation optimization for electric power systems 
Most chapters end with a bibliography, closing remarks, conclusions, or future work. Economic Market Design and Planning for Electric Power Systems is an indispensable reference for policy-makers, executives and engineers of electric utilities, university faculty members, and graduate students and researchers in control theory, electric power systems, economics, and the social sciences.

----------


## PemulA

Protection and Switchgear by U.A.Bakshi, M.V.Bakshi
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Circuit Breakers - 1 Elementary principles of arc interruption, Recovery, Restriking voltage and recovery voltages, Restriking phenomenon, Average and max. RRRV, Numerical problems, Current chopping and resistance switching, CB ratings and specifications : Types and Numerical problems, Auto reclosures. Circuit Breakers - 2 Description and operation of following types of circuit breakers : Minimum oil circuit breakers, Air blast circuit breakers, Vaccum and SF6 circuit breakers. Electromagnetic and Static Relays Principle of operation and construction of attracted armature, Balanced beam, Induction disc and induction cup relays. Relays classification : Instantaneous, DMT and IDMT types. Application of relays : Over current/Under voltage relays, Direction relays, Differential relays and percentage differential relays. Universal torque equation, Distance relays : Impedance, Reactance and mho and offset mho relays, Characteristics of distance relays and comparison. Static relays : Static relays versus electromagnetic relays. Generator Protection Protection of generators against stator faults, Rotor faults and abnormal conditions. Restricted earth fault and inter-turn fault protection, Numerical problems on % winding unprotected. Transformer Protection Protection of transformers : Percentage differential protection, Numerical problem on design of CTs ratio, Buchholtz relay protection. Feeder and Busbar Protection Protection of lines : Over current, Carrier current and three-zone distance relay protection using impedance relays, Translay relay. Protection of busbars - Differential protection. Neutral Grounding Grounded and ungrounded neutral systems - Effects of ungrounded neutral on system performance, Methods of neutral grounding : Solid, Resistance, Reactance-Arcing grounds and grounding practices. Protection against Overvoltages Generation of overvoltages in power systems, Protection against lightning overvoltages - Valve type and Zinc-Oxide lightning arresters, Insulation co-ordination-BIL, Impulse ratio, Standard impulse test wave, Volt-time characteristics.

----------


## user82

Power System Transients: Theory and Applications* Second Edition

This new edition covers a wide area from transients in power systems―including the basic theory* analytical calculations* EMTP simulations* computations by numerical electromagnetic analysis methods* and field test results―to electromagnetic disturbances in the field on EMC and control engineering. Not only does it show how a transient on a single-phase line can be explained from a physical viewpoint* but it then explains how it can be solved analytically by an electric circuit theory. Approximate formulas* which can be calculated by a pocket calculator* are presented so that a transient can be analytically evaluated by a simple hand calculation. Since a real power line is three-phase* this book includes a theory that deals with a multi-phase line for practical application. In addition* methods for tackling a real transient in a power system are introduced. This new edition contains three completely revised and updated chapters* as well as two new chapters on grounding and numerical methods.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## user82

Power System Analysis and Design* (6th Edition)



Introduce the basic concepts of power systems as well as the tools students need to apply these skills to real world situations with POWER SYSTEM ANALYSIS AND DESIGN* 6E. This new edition highlights physical concepts while also giving necessary attention to mathematical techniques. The authors develop both theory and modeling from simple beginnings so students are prepared to readily extend these principles to new and complex situations. Software tools including PowerWorld Simulation* and the latest content throughout this edition aid students with design issues while reflecting the most recent trends in the field.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: E-books for Electrical Engineers

----------


## Swami

> Power System Analysis and Design* (6th Edition)
> 
> Introduce the basic concepts of power systems as well as the tools students need to apply these skills to real world situations with POWER SYSTEM ANALYSIS AND DESIGN* 6E. This new edition highlights physical concepts while also giving necessary attention to mathematical techniques. The authors develop both theory and modeling from simple beginnings so students are prepared to readily extend these principles to new and complex situations. Software tools including PowerWorld Simulation* and the latest content throughout this edition aid students with design issues while reflecting the most recent trends in the field.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not able to download the file* please upload in any other server.

----------


## The3rEye

Could you be so kind to email me the link? Thanks a lot in advance.

----------


## PemulA

> Not able to download the file* please upload in any other server.



Try this link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## maung...5

hello all friends! I want to urgently get EPRI Underground Transmission Systems Reference Book. please help me

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
If anyone have book " introduction to electric circuits 9th edition solution manual "* Please share
or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
thank you in advance

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
 If anyone have book " introduction to electric circuits 9th edition solution manual "* Please share
 or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
 thank you in advance

----------


## Kebian

Dear All*

Pls i need

electrical design of commercial and industrial building by John Hauck* very urgent plssss.

Thank you

----------


## Usman Danish

Dear All*

I need "Handbook of Electrical Design Details* Second Edition by Neil Sclater" and "Bob Hickey's Electrical Engineers Portable Handbook"

Please post links for me if anybody have these books.

Thanks

----------


## zalam4u

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## nikunj87

hii
can you please provide Handbook of Switchgears by: Bharat Heavy Electricals Limited???

----------


## Freeciel

Please share if anyone has Microstation V8i User's Guide in PDF.  Many Thanks.

----------


## zarate64

Good day!!



Please* somebody can help me* I Need *Solution manual* of "Analysis of faulted power systems" by Paul M. Anderson.

Thanks!.See More: E-books for Electrical Engineers

----------


## NikolaCofla

Hey Guys!

Who has the books: 

1.- ARC Flash Hazard Analysis and Mitigation J. C. Das
2.- Gas Insulated Substations Hermann J. Koch 

Thank you in advance for your help.

Best regards*

Nikola

----------


## luisfebresq

share again please!

----------


## Henryrcp

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Henryrcp

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zarate64

Thanks Henryrcp, the book I already have, I need the *solution manual*, if there is, someone can upload it ?. Attach a link to download the software that comes with the second edition. Analysis of faulted power system pm anderson, solution manual??

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Henryrcp

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
NFPA+30H+-+2012+8th+Ed.+Flammable+and+Combustible+Liquids+Co  de+Handbook

----------


## Petemaker

Many thanks sir.

----------


## juanitototatola

Hi friends, Someone have the book Engineering Electromagnetic Fields and Waves, 2nd Edition Carl T. A. Johnk, please to share.

Best regards

----------

